# Paramount Plus



## tesmlion (6 mo ago)

When is Tivo going to add Paramount Plus to its streaming line-up?

I use my Bolt for live TV and streaming and I would like to watch Paramount on it.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

On the traditional box DVR? Never ....


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

You can add Paramount+ to Prime Video and watch through the Prime app.


----------



## tesmlion (6 mo ago)

You cannot port your subscription over. It is stupid.


----------



## tesmlion (6 mo ago)

I also find the paramount gui to be better imho than the Amazon gui


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

tesmlion said:


> When is Tivo going to add Paramount Plus to its streaming line-up?
> 
> I use my Bolt for live TV and streaming and I would like to watch Paramount on it.


Tivo cannot “add” apps.

Your question should be, “when is Paramount+ going to offer a version of their app compatible with TiVo’s OS?”

And the answer is, “likely never”.

Tivo has too small market share to make it worth Paramount’s time.


----------

